# Ipad Mini In dash - 1999 Toyota 4Runner :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey guys,

many of you know that people have been installing ipads in the dashes of vehicles for a coupla years now, this trend was accelerated when the mini came out last year.

Low and behold, we finally got around to do such an install 

The requirements of this customer is a bit different than our typical client. She did not want or need any type of audio system upgrade, rather, she wanted to able to utilize the tablet for her audio books and other non audio related functions such as maps and navigation.

So lets get started, this build is 100 percent Joey while i was working on the jetta sportwagen, so i will try my best to interpret his pictures. hehe

Goals:

1. to integrate the ipad mini into the dash in a clean, OEM like manner

2. to allow full control of the audio system via the ipad and retain all oem functionality (buttons, climate control etc)

3. to be able to easily remove and attach the ipad mini

so lets get started.

we forgot to take a picture of the stock dash, so i pulled one off the web:










Joey then started taking things apart to see what can be moved and how best to fit the ipad. 










after quite a bit of measuring, he decided on a course of action, and the first step is to move the factory climate control module upward by an inch or so. so the dash panel was cut and resecured:










it is bonded to the bezel via plastic welding 










to accomodate this change and the need to recess a headunit (see later), a portion of the oem vents had to be cut and reduced, so Joey came up with a blanking plate, trimmed the vents, and sealed it with silicone:



















to allow full access of the radio via the ipad, we chose to go with a Sony MEX-GS600BT headunit because of its unique App Remote function.

here is joey wiring up and organizing the harness, again no amps, no speakers, such a headunit replacement 



















then he started on the process of forming a trim panel for the sony headunit which also has to double for a ipad mounting solution infront of it. basically recessing the headunit.










the trim ring around the ipad was created with some prevision router work:










and here is the array of neodymium magnets that will be embedded into the mounting frame that will secure the ipad, there are also a few magnets on the bottom side:










then the process of blending the trim panel to the sony headunit began, using Sonus Audio Mass:










If you look at the original picture of the dash, you will realize that the buttons controlling his defroster, transmission and rear windows (among other things) is no longer there. it had to be relocated and joey had the task now of grafting those buttons down to the shifter trim panel:










he also built a lil holder for an IR repeater eye as the sony remote control will allow access to the unit even with the ipad in place, since this is a car that did not come with steering wheel remote control.










after a bunch of molding, sanding, here is a rough layout of the top and bottom portions:










more filler was used to blend the two layers of the top trim panel together:




























and then blended into the oem dash bezel. here are the two almost finished pieces side by side:










The customer indicated that she wanted to get rid of the faux wood, so the pieces were primed and painted black:










the remainder of the IR repeater eye being prepped to be installed into the finished lower trim panel:










So here is the finished product. 

the ipad fits perfect in the dash, held in snugly via magnets. but is loose enough to be removed via small suction cup. i circled the IR repeater eye that was installed in the lower console, this takes the signal from the sony remote and projects it into an output eye above the sony headunit (see later pics)










The ipad works great using the sony app, controlling everything from source changing to BT phone contro...i will just let the pics do the talking now 














































here is a shot of the sony headunit after you take the ipad out, it then just functions totally as a normal headunit. i tried to get a picture of the IR eye but its hard to see, its right below the red arrow in the second picture  note that joey made sure even this recessed headunit mounting looks clean and professional 



















and finally, a close up of the relocated buttons on the shifter trim panel:










so thats it, the car left yesterday and the customer was beyond happy. I was never much of an tablet in dash person but after seeing this, i am getting ideas for my own car 

cheers,

Bing


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

NICE job looks really nice - and that sony headunit is key - most affordable option for a tuner / 3 sets of preouts - volume - etc. 
other wise you spend alot more on the istremer and audio control parts 

really looks good and clean !!


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

helluva job there joey


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Now that is cool. Can u link me to the magnets you used and how many?


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

Damn.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> Now that is cool. Can u link me to the magnets you used and how many?


go to your local harbor freight, look for rare earth magnets in small packages


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

yup i use rare earth magnets too when i do an ipod mini install 
I tape up the mini - make a fiberglass mold of the mini - after it drys i drop the magnets on the back side of the pan they will stick where there is metal in the mini - then glue then on


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! A few corrections... 
--The picture with the single little piece that bing referred to as the holder for the IR repeater was actually the handsfree mic mounting piece that I trimmed before it was attached to the windshield.
--The picture that says the remainder of the IR being prepped is the board that had the light for the OEM security and passenger seatbelt warning. Those LED's were removed from the circuit board and wires were used to extend them to fit into one of the OEM knockout plates. I took LED holders from some spare alarm leds and used them to mount the leds in the panel and look "finished"


Niebur3 those are rare earth magnets from harbor freight.. The picture will show how many and where I put the magnets..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

eisnerracing said:


> yup i use rare earth magnets too when i do an ipod mini install
> I tape up the mini - make a fiberglass mold of the mini - after it drys i drop the magnets on the back side of the pan they will stick where there is metal in the mini - then glue then on


I wanted to make sure that the magnets were as close as possible so I epoxied them to the pan in the recesses I made. I wanted them to have as much pull as possible.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Are you using the lightning plug to charge the ipad?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

JP Fabrication said:


> Are you using the lightning plug to charge the ipad?


Yes, the Sony Radio charges the ipad when the plug is plugged in..


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

It looks very clean, I like it.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

very very nice.

I like how you integrated Sony hu behind the iPad.....sick!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

man... this looks really good. and I like the idea of having the headunit behind the ipad to use as needed. mind if I send you my dash piece and an iPad mini? 


quick question: is the display on the ipad showing the features of the deck? for example, the radio station... is that being pulled from the headunit or is there an app on the ipad? I'm assuming you guys have the headunit running in 'app mode'. i'm not too up on how these two are integrated.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> man... this looks really good. and I like the idea of having the headunit behind the ipad to use as needed. mind if I send you my dash piece and an iPad mini?
> 
> 
> quick question: is the display on the ipad showing the features of the deck? for example, the radio station... is that being pulled from the headunit or is there an app on the ipad? I'm assuming you guys have the headunit running in 'app mode'. i'm not too up on how these two are integrated.


This is a great question and one in which I can't wait to hear the results.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

nice install...i like the idea of recessing the headunit behind the ipad instead of trying to make them fit on top of each other. as always gents nice work.


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

It pulls from the new Sony headunit using a app for the Sony headunit 
iPad can control bass , treb , subwoofer out , source etc of the Sony deck 
Like a big touch screen remote


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, the Sony Radio charges the ipad when the plug is plugged in..


Great job.

An iPad normally requires about 2.1 amps to charge. Does the Sony HU USB port have enough current?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Erin,

the sony app remote works, well sorta the opposite way than the pioneer app radio.

where as the app radio allows you to control the apps of the PHONE FROM the radio, the sony thing is designed to allow you control the RADIO from the phone or tablet.

to that end, it displays all the vital functions of the headunit into a nice gui on the tablet, radio, cd, bt hf calling, etc etc. it works pretty well when joey was playing with it. 

b


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

this video by our good freinds in FL shows how it works  the one difference is that our much older car (99 4runer) did not come with steering wheel controls, and instead uses an IR eye and the sony's own remote control if we want to make changes without touching the ipad.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmZQ2Ezo3vs


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

No doubt the cleanest IPAD/HU combo install I've seen yet.

Could you please if you have them closer photo's of the plug
and how it routes or exits your trim ring? That is what has me
most hung up on installing either Apple or Samsung. I wouldn't
mind it more hard mounted, the plug that is and slide the devise
in through the side


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

That is a very clever idea and VERY nicely done!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well Bing if you get an itch to add a tablet to your car, please make two as I would gladly buy it from you for my car.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Bing with an Apple product? Don't hold your breath.  Maybe for his Note 2.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm easy I will also accept going with a Nexus 7 lol...


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

really nice job joey! knew i would see a sony single din in there,very well done, like the use of rare earth magnets.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks sweet!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Well Bing if you get an itch to add a tablet to your car, please make two as I would gladly buy it from you for my car.



i do plan to have a "tablet" in my car for performance monitoring reasons, but it may come in the form of an android HU instead


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now you have peaked my curiosity as I do not know of any android based head units. When you have some time, please feel free to share.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

we are in the same boat  just google "android headunit" and look at the chinese stuff hehe


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

IMHO - this is what makes a good installer and not just a guy that makes a puzzle of MDF in the trunk. Your also the guy that takes SIS to the next step.

JOey your awesome - good luck in the voting....


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

splaudiohz said:


> Your also the guy that takes SIS to the next step.


My thoughts EXACTLY.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> Now you have peaked my curiosity as I do not know of any android based head units. When you have some time, please feel free to share.


Parrot makes some. They're the Asteroid line.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> we are in the same boat  just google "android headunit" and look at the chinese stuff hehe


What did you end up getting to replace the Subie?

Jay


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> What did you end up getting to replace the Subie?
> 
> Jay


I guess you missed the memo lol. The RAM that transformed back into another Subie .

I'm curious to see if there'll be a system in it by the next gtg .


----------

